# The big bucks are on the move, pic heavy.



## Art Vandelay (Nov 4, 2013)

The big boys are everywhere right now, I only pulled a hand full of cards and had 200 pics of the number 1 on my hit list.
Had the bow drawn back on the first guy well within bow range yesterday but a shot never presented itself due to brush. He's shown himself in daylight two other times in the last couple of days so he's very killable right now.
2012 red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 4, 2013)

mp6 black





















2012 black 60j

















2013 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 4, 2013)

2013 red 40




Reveal


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2013)

Why the two pics of cocn in there?


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 6, 2013)

Only seeing younger bucks sniffing the last couple days.

I'm going to try some golden estrous tomorrow and see what happens.


----------

